# Fragen zu BeQuiet Overclocking Key(OCK) ?



## Disneyfreund (28. Juli 2014)

Moin, 

Ich werde mit aufgrund eines Lagerschadens vom alten http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...l-macht-merkwuerdige-geraeusche-defekt-5.html ein neues Netzteil zulegen.
Es wird wahrscheinlich das BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 550W.

Dieses Netzteil hat einen OCK.
Das einzige was mich von Dark Power Pro abhält ist der overclocking key(OCK).

Kann ich den Schalter einfach weglassen ?

Wenn ich den Schalter weglassen würde, hätte ich dann ganz normal Multi Rail ?

hatte noch nie ein Netzteil mit OCK und dass verunsichert mich .

Weil ein extra kabel mit einer Slotblände und einem Schalter, würde ich gerne vermeiden, wenns geht.

Danke im Vorraus für jede Antwort


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Juli 2014)

Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Kann ich den Schalter einfach weglassen ?
> 
> Wenn ich den Schalter weglassen würde, hätte ich dann ganz normal Multi Rail ?


 
Ja kannst du und ja hast 

Der OCK ist nur für Extrem-Overclocker interessant bzw. notwendig, da er das NT in einen Singlerail-Schweißbrenner verwandelt (in einem Test konnte das NT mit aktiviertem OC-Key mit über 750W belastet werden ohne, dass es abschaltete), also *solltest* du ihn sogar weglassen  (Der OCK ist quasi ein schaltbarer Jumper. Wenn eingeschaltet(Verbindung der Pins hergestellt) aktiv und wenn ausgeschaltet(kein Kontakt der Anschlusspins) nicht aktiv)


----------



## Disneyfreund (29. Juli 2014)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ja kannst du und ja hast
> 
> Der OCK ist nur für Extrem-Overclocker interessant bzw. notwendig, da er das NT in einen Singlerail-Schweißbrenner verwandelt (in einem Test konnte das NT mit aktiviertem OC-Key mit über 750W belastet werden ohne, dass es abschaltete), also *solltest* du ihn sogar weglassen  (Der OCK ist quasi ein schaltbarer Jumper. Wenn eingeschaltet(Verbindung der Pins hergestellt) aktiv und wenn ausgeschaltet(kein Kontakt der Anschlusspins) nicht aktiv)



vielen vielen Dank dir

Dann werde ich es mir zu legen


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Juli 2014)

Disneyfreund schrieb:


> vielen vielen Dank dir
> 
> Dann werde ich es mir zu legen


 
Mit dem machst du nichts falsch  Hab das Teil ja selbst und bin voll zufrieden damit, was Lautstärke, Ausstattung, etc. betrifft.


----------



## SilentMan22 (29. Juli 2014)

DU musst den Schalter nichtmal verbinden und somit auch die Slotblende nicht anbringen, also kein Problem.


----------



## eXquisite (29. Juli 2014)

> also solltest du ihn sogar weglassen  (Der OCK ist quasi ein schaltbarer Jumper. Wenn eingeschaltet(Verbindung der Pins hergestellt) aktiv und wenn ausgeschaltet(kein Kontakt der Anschlusspins) nicht aktiv)



So einen Dünschiss habe ich noch nie gelesen, wie soll denn bitte ein Schalter mechanisch Lötzinn zusammenfügen?

Er deaktiviert nur die OCP der Schienen (Over Current Protection). Wenn du unter Stickstoff und Geistesgestört bist super  In allen anderen Fällen nur ein Sicherheitsrisiko.

Gruß


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> So einen Dünschiss habe ich noch nie gelesen, wie soll denn bitte ein Schalter mechanisch Lötzinn zusammenfügen?


 
Dann kann man das richtig stellen und als falsche Erklärung anzeigen, aber bitte nicht beleidigend/ausfallend werden. Wir leben immer noch in einer zivilisierten Welt und nicht bei RTL  Dein Umgangston lässt ziemlich zu wünschen übrig eX.

Edit: Schon mal daran gedacht, dass man die Schienen über Transistoren zusammenschalten kann?


----------



## eXquisite (29. Juli 2014)

> Dann kann man das richtig stellen und als falsche Erklärung anzeigen, aber bitte nicht beleidigend werden  Dein Umgangston lässt ziemlich zu wünschen übrig eX.



Sorry, bin gerade besch***en drauf. Dennoch ist in dem DPP 10 soweit ich weiß kein integrierter Lötkolben


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Juli 2014)

Es ist übrigens immer nur die Rede vom zusammenschalten der Schienen und nicht vom deaktivieren der OCP 

Übrigens ein Zitat von be quiet!:


> Sie können die Overclocking Funktion mittels des mitgelieferten Jumpers direkt am Netzteil permanent aktivieren oder Sie aktivieren die Overclocking Funktion mittels des Schalters an dem mitgelieferten Slotblech bei Bedarf. Der Overclocking Key wird mit der gekennzeichneten Buchse am Netzteil verbunden. Wenn Sie die Overclocking Funktion am Slotblech aktivieren, leuchtet am Slotblech Schalter eine LED.



De facto hatte ich doch recht


----------



## eXquisite (29. Juli 2014)

Nein, ich habe nur falsch gedacht, bei: 


> Wenn eingeschaltet(Verbindung der Pins hergestellt) aktiv und wenn ausgeschaltet(kein Kontakt der Anschlusspins) nicht aktiv)


Habe ich gedacht, das du die Auslaufpins bzw. Anschlusspins der Schienen meinst.



> da er das NT in einen Singlerail-Schweißbrenner verwandelt





> De facto hatte ich doch recht



De facto, es sind immer noch 4 Rails vorhanden, wo ist das dann ein Singelrail Gerät


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Habe ich gedacht, das du die Auslaufpins bzw. Anschlusspins der Schienen meinst.


Aso 



eXquisite schrieb:


> De facto, es sind immer noch 4 Rails vorhanden, wo ist das dann ein Singelrail Gerät


Ist ein eigentliches Multirail-NT bei dem die 12V Schienen zusammengelötet wurden kein Singlerail-NT? 
Nichts anderes passiert beim zusammenschalten der Schienen.


----------



## eXquisite (29. Juli 2014)

> Ist ein eigentliches Multirail-NT bei dem die 12V Schienen zusammengelötet wurden kein Singlerail-NT?
> Nichts anderes passiert beim zusammenschalten der Schienen.



Wie schon gesagt, wie willst du Schienen "Zusammenschalten"? Es ist kein Lötkolben in dem NT drin der die einfach mal schnell zusammenlötet, das meinte ich.

Es wird lediglich der Sicherungschip ausgeschaltet, sodass die 4 vorhanden Schienen bis zum Netzteiltot belastet werden können.

Gruß


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, wie willst du Schienen "Zusammenschalten"? Es ist kein Lötkolben in dem NT drin der die einfach mal schnell zusammenlötet, das meinte ich.


 
Transistoren? Hab grad keine Zeit/Lust dir nen Schaltplan aufzuzeichnen wie du mit 4 Transistoren 4 Rails zu einer zusammenschalten kannst ohne andere Anschlüsse zu verwenden  Aber ich denke das brauch ich auch gar nicht


----------



## eXquisite (29. Juli 2014)

> Transistoren? Hab grad keine Zeit/Lust dir nen Schaltplan aufzuzeichnen wie du mit 4 Transistoren 4 Rails zu einer zusammenschalten kannst ohne andere Anschlüsse zu verwenden



Stimmt, dennoch wird hier nichts zusammengeschaltet


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Stimmt, dennoch wird hier nichts zusammengeschaltet


 
Kannst ja mal bei BQ anfragen wie sie's machen. Ob sie Transistoren verwenden oder die OCP fast deaktivieren 
Hab grad nen Test gefunden wo sie das Teil in dem Modus mit über 1000W belasten konnten ohne, dass es abschaltete 
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550 Watt - Highend Modular Netzteil im Test - berlast/ Schutzmechanismen (6/8) (Der Part mit Überlast und Schutzmechanismen)


----------



## eXquisite (29. Juli 2014)

> Kannst ja mal bei BQ anfragen wie sie's machen. Ob sie Transistoren verwenden oder die OCP fast deaktivieren



Da brauch ich nicht nachfragen: http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products/xl/154216-3.jpg

Physisch getrennte gelbe Stränge + oben das schwarze Kabel, welches zur Sicherungschip-Platine läuft


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2014)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Es ist übrigens immer nur die Rede vom zusammenschalten der Schienen und nicht vom deaktivieren der OCP


 
Ja. Die Werbeabteilung von BeQuiet macht wieder viel Wind um nichts.
Natürlich wird da nichts zusammen geschaltet. Geht auch nicht.
Es wird einfach die Überwachung der einzelnen Schienen abgeschaltet sodass man dann die gesamte Leistung des Netzteils auf einer Schiene abrufen kann.

Da sowas nicht sinnvoll ist und der OC Key sowieso nur Marketing ist sollte man den OC Key nicht nur ganz weglassen sondern am besten BeQuiete um die Ohren schlagen damit sie den Scheiß endlich entsorgen.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (29. Juli 2014)

Vorher war gerade die Rede von einem Jumper direkt am NT. Wo währe den der?


----------



## eXquisite (29. Juli 2014)

> Vorher war gerade die Rede von einem Jumper direkt am NT. Wo währe den der?



Ich hoffe du weißt meine Paint-Künste zu schätzen:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die kannst du überbrücken mit nem Jumper und zusätzlich liefert BQ noch nen Schalter mit.

Gruß


----------



## silent-hunter000 (29. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du weißt meine Paint-Künste zu schätzen:<img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=757776"/>
> 
> Die kannst du überbrücken mit nem Jumper und zusätzlich liefert BQ noch nen Schalter mit.
> 
> Gruß



Danke!
Dachte schon, das währe ein unauffälliger Schalter o.A. den ich versehentlich mal umgelegt habe.


----------



## Hyyuga (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich hoffe ihr nehmt mir das nicht überl, aber ich würde diesen Thread gerne nochmal dazu verwenden eine Frage zu stellen, 

Ich besitze auch das BQ DPP10 550W.

Und habe für jede Rail ein Kabel das zwei 6+2 Pins hat. Ich nutze das NT in Verbindung mit einer MSI GTX 970 4G Gaming, welche einen 6 und einen 8 Pin Connector hat.

Bisher benutze ich den OCK Schalter und lasse die GPU über eine Rail laufen. Also ein Kabel mit zwei Connectoren, die jeweils im 8 bzw 6 Pin Anschluss stecken.

Da ich aber nun diesen Thread hier lese, erkenne ich, dass ich lieber den OCK abschalte. Aber dann  läuft das NT ja im Multi rail Modus und bietet auf einer Rail nicht mehr die benötigte Spannung (28A), sondern nur 20A wenn ich das richtig verstehe.

Wenn ich jetzt meine GTX 970 ohne OCK anschließen will, bedeutet das, dass ich ich zwei Rails benutzen muss, und von der einen Rail den 8er Connector und von der anderen Rail den 6 Connector anschließen muss oder reicht es wenn ich bei einem Rail bleibe?

MfG Hyyuga


----------



## JoM79 (16. Oktober 2015)

Dein Netzteil hat für Grafikkarten jeweils 2 Rails mit 25A.
Eine Rail kann also 300W liefern, was locker für deine 970 reicht.


----------



## markus1612 (16. Oktober 2015)

Hyyuga schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr nehmt mir das nicht überl, aber ich würde diesen Thread gerne nochmal dazu verwenden eine Frage zu stellen,
> 
> Ich besitze auch das BQ DPP10 550W.
> 
> ...



Das P10 hat 2 Rails für die GPU......du steckst also 2 Kabelstränge mit 2x 8Pin am Ende in PCIe 1 & PCIe 3 am Netzteil und nutzt den 8-Pin vom 1. und den 6/8-Pin vom 2.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Oktober 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Das P10 hat 2 Rails für die GPU......du steckst also 2 Kabelstränge mit 2x 8Pin am Ende in PCIe 1 & PCIe 3 am Netzteil und nutzt den 8-Pin vom 1. und den 6/8-Pin vom 2.


600W für ne 970?


----------



## Hyyuga (16. Oktober 2015)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Ich bin mir zwar jetzt aufgrund der verschiedenen Antworten unsicher was richtig ist, aber ich habe erstmal die Lösung von JoM79 genommen, also die Karte an der PCIe3 Rail (25A) ohne OCK installiert. 

Jetzt noch eine Frage.  Habe mal kurz den Render Test von GPU Z angeschmissen und der zeigt mir bei einer 99% GPU Usage eine TDP von 70% an (laut Riva Tuner Staticstics Server (RTSS) Overlay) .

Hat das irgendwas zu bedeuten oder ist das völlig normal?

Ich hätte jetzt rein von der Logik her gedacht, dass wenn die GPU Usage am Anschlag ist, es auch die TDP sein müsste, korrigiert mich da gerne wenn ich falsch liege. Oder spielt da der benutze VRAM auch noch eine Rolle?

Beim Firemark habe ich nämlich eine TDP von 95%, deswegen könnte die Vermutung stimmen.

Ich frage deshalb, weil ich in der Vergangenheit Probleme mit der Performance hatte und damit einhergehend ein Muster erkannt habe: und zwar das auf einmal die TDP auf ~50% oder niedriger sinkt und gleichzeitig auch die Frames .

Ich muss dann das Spiel oder den PC neustarten, um das Problem zu lösen...Ich hatte auch testweise mal ein BQDPP10 mit 750W um zu testen, ob mein NT kaputt war oder zu wenig Leistung hergegeben hat, aber da trat das gleiche Phänomen auf. Das 750W NT hatte ich aber auch,  wie in meinem vorigen Post beschrieben, am Single Rail mit OCK betrieben.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2015)

Dein Netzteil hat genug Leistung auch auf einer Rail.
Du kannst einen Doppelstrang nehmen und ihn in einen der 4 Ports stecken. daran schließt du die Karte an und fertig.
Und wirf den OC Key weg. Der macht nichts anderes als die Schutzschaltungen abschalten.

Furmark lastet die GPU mehr aus, daher ist die TDP da näher dran am Max Zustand. 
Wenn ein Game die Grafikkarte nur zu 50% belastest, dann ist das eben so, das kannst du nicht ändern. Das liegt dann daran, dass die Game Engine für den Arsch ist. Ist nichts neues.


----------



## Hyyuga (16. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dein Netzteil hat genug Leistung auch auf einer Rail.
> Du kannst einen Doppelstrang nehmen und ihn in einen der 4 Ports stecken. daran schließt du die Karte an und fertig.
> Und wirf den OC Key weg. Der macht nichts anderes als die Schutzschaltungen abschalten.
> 
> ...



Ok danke, was ich meinte war aber, das die TDP WÄHREND des Spiels abfällt und die Frames in den Keller gehen. Also von 95% runter auf 50%  beispielsweise. Und dann muss ich wie schon geschrieben neu starten. Das ist mir oft bei The Witcher 3 und GTA5 passiert.


----------



## BenRo (16. Oktober 2015)

Der korrekte Anschluss steht beim Dark Power Pro im Handbuch, BeQuiet empfiehlt es so, wie markus sagt.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2015)

Hyyuga schrieb:


> Ok danke, was ich meinte war aber, das die TDP WÄHREND des Spiels abfällt und die Frames in den Keller gehen. Also von 95% runter auf 50%  beispielsweise. Und dann muss ich wie schon geschrieben neu starten. Das ist mir oft bei The Witcher 3 und GTA5 passiert.



Das kann dann auch wieder an der Grafikkarte selbst liegen, normaler Weise sollte das nicht passieren.


----------



## markus1612 (16. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 600W für ne 970?



Genau so stehts aber in der Anleitung wie man eine GPU anschließen soll.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2015)

Richtig, aber jeder weiß, dass eine Karte wie die 970 auch mit einer Rail ausreichend versorgt wird.
Bei einer Fury X oder GTX 980 Ti sollte man beide Rails nehmen, aber sonst kann man sich das sparen.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Oktober 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Genau so stehts aber in der Anleitung wie man eine GPU anschließen soll.


Nein steht es nicht.
Er hat keine Dual GPU.
RTFM und zwar richtig.


----------



## bath92 (16. Oktober 2015)

Hmm, wenn ich das Handbuch aufschlage und Seite 57 betrachte ist das aber genau anders abgebildet.
Die 970 ist schließlich keine Dual-GPU und sollte deshalb wie in Abbildung zwei angeschlossen werden.
Also GPU1 auf die V3 12V Schiene (PCI-E 1 oder 2) eine mögliche zweite GPU auf die V4 12 Schiene (PCI-E 3 oder 4). Außerdem wären die Doppelstrang-PCIe-Kabel sonst ja ziemlich sinnlos.


----------



## Hyyuga (16. Oktober 2015)

Ja aufgrund der Probleme habe ich schon eine neue Grafikkarte bekommen, es ist leicht besser geworden, aber ich suche die Fehler lieber bei mir, weil es ja eigentlich nicht sein kann, das beide Karten dasselbe Problem haben. deswegen die Fragem wegen des NT Betriebs. Vielleicht mag die Karte auch mein Asrock z97e4 board nicht.

Laut Handbuch ist aber die Lösung mit zwei Rails für Dual GPU gedacht, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Ich werde das aber auch mal versuchen.

Nochmals danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Oktober 2015)

Wenn der Strom für deine Grafikkarte nicht reicht, geht dein Rechner aus.


----------



## BenRo (16. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein steht es nicht.
> Er hat keine Dual GPU.
> RTFM und zwar richtig.



Huch, das ist ja interessant, im DPP 10 Handbuch steht es tatsächlich anders als im DPP 11 Handbuch, sorry ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.

Davon unabhängig sollten beide Varianten natürlich funktionieren.


----------



## bath92 (16. Oktober 2015)

Dann wäre das ja mal geklärt, das Problem dürfe ja eigentlich eh eine andere Ursache haben.

Wie sieht´s den mit dem Power-Target der Karte aus? Läuft das evtl. gehen 100% und bremst die Karte dann aus?


----------



## Hyyuga (16. Oktober 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Dann wäre das ja mal geklärt, das Problem dürfe ja eigentlich eh eine andere Ursache haben.
> 
> Wie sieht´s den mit dem Power-Target der Karte aus? Läuft das evtl. gehen 100% und bremst die Karte dann aus?



Würdest du mir das mit dem power target kurz erklären? Wie kann ich das messen?

Edit: Ach so meinst du die TDP? Darf die denn nicht gegen 100 gehen?


----------



## bath92 (16. Oktober 2015)

Kurz: Das PT beschränkt die Leistungsaufnahme deiner Karte, sollte aber ohne OC eigentlich nicht erreicht werden.

Am besten du lässt nebenbei GPU-Z mit laufen und wenn das Problem wieder auftritt schaust du ob das PT voll ausgelastet wurde.


----------



## Hyyuga (16. Oktober 2015)

Ok danke...


----------



## JoM79 (16. Oktober 2015)

BenRo schrieb:


> Huch, das ist ja interessant, im DPP 10 Handbuch steht es tatsächlich anders als im DPP 11 Handbuch, sorry ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.
> 
> Davon unabhängig sollten beide Varianten natürlich funktionieren.


Beim P11 steht es auch genauso drin.
1 Single GPU 1 Rail.


----------



## BenRo (16. Oktober 2015)

Nee, beim P11 ist ne Tabelle, einmal für Single GPU, einmal für Dual GPU, jeweils mit verschiedenen Anschlussvarianten.

Edit: JoM hat Recht.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe die Liste gesehen.
Eine GPU PCIe 1.
Zwei GPUs PCIe 1,3.
Usw


----------



## bath92 (16. Oktober 2015)

Hier mal beide Handbücher: 

http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_products/bn250/bn250_mn_de.pdf

http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_products/bn200/bn200_mn_de.pdf


----------



## Hyyuga (17. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Richtig, aber jeder weiß, dass eine Karte wie die 970 auch mit einer Rail ausreichend versorgt wird.
> Bei einer Fury X oder GTX 980 Ti sollte man beide Rails nehmen, aber sonst kann man sich das sparen.



also du denkst, dass ich mit dem 550w auch eine 980ti befeuern kann ohne OC? Ich denke nämlich ernsthaft darüber nach eine neue Karte zu kaufen...Oder wird das knapp?


----------



## Bulldogge666 (17. Oktober 2015)

Ist der i7 übertaktet ?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Oktober 2015)

Das reicht locker.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2015)

Hyyuga schrieb:


> also du denkst, dass ich mit dem 550w auch eine 980ti befeuern kann ohne OC? Ich denke nämlich ernsthaft darüber nach eine neue Karte zu kaufen...Oder wird das knapp?



Du kannst die GTX 980 Ti auch so weit übertakten, wie du es schaffst und das Netzteil lacht immer noch darüber.


----------

